# What peppers are you growing this year?



## gregr (Mar 12, 2020)

I got a late start, but just just got my seeds in and turned the hot pad up to 85F. Hope to see some germinating peppers shortly ... this year I'm growing:

Aji Amarillo (the pepper of Peru!)
Black Habanero (larger and hotter than regular habanero, with a dark born to black color)
Bonda Mahala (Bonda Ma Jacques x 7 Pot Yellow cross)
Choricero (the pepper of the Basque area of Spain)
Fatali (an heirloom variety from Africa)
Peach Ghost Jami (Superhot variety of peach bhut jolokia)
Pimentos de Padron (who doesn't love some roasted Padrons!?)
Scotch Bonnet (the pepper of Jerk Chicken, from Jamaica)
What's in your garden this year?


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2020)

Siling Labuyo  Philippines 
Red,Orange & Yeloow Bells
Some mini sweet peppers


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 13, 2020)

G, Sweet peppers only at my house,I like to cut up ,vac seal and freeze as many bags as I can for chilis and sauces for the winter.


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 13, 2020)

I haven't started anything but I'll plan jalapeños, habaneros and maybe like last year a Tabasco plant. Possibly a Serrano too. I have limited space and everything is in self-watering buckets so I need to pick n choose.


----------



## Cabo (Mar 13, 2020)

Jalapenos and Sweet Italian


----------



## normanaj (Mar 13, 2020)

Bells and bananas.

For hot just plain 'ol habaneros.I grow these in large quantity for a local pub to make their "Stormin Norman" hot sauce.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 13, 2020)

Just green bells, hot banana and sweet banana. We don't care for the really hot stuff anymore and I can get excellent jalapenos for stuffing at the Mexican market down the street. I canned/pickled peppers for the first time last year and am looking forward to more this year.


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 13, 2020)

Marchant , Bell , Banana , Jalepeno , Hungarian wax , Anehiem  and Pablano . I have these growing in the cold frame now but I may add some other varieties later.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 13, 2020)

Majority will be Thai Chili, some habaneros and ghost... plus some others will be determined this week.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Mar 13, 2020)

gregr said:


> I got a late start, but just just got my seeds in and turned the hot pad up to 85F. Hope to see some germinating peppers shortly ... this year I'm growing:
> 
> Aji Amarillo (the pepper of Peru!)
> Black Habanero (larger and hotter than regular habanero, with a dark born to black color)
> ...


gregor,
Where the heck do you find all of those?
That is quite the variety. Impressive.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 13, 2020)

gregr said:


> I got a late start, but just just got my seeds in and turned the hot pad up to 85F. Hope to see some germinating peppers shortly ... this year I'm growing:
> 
> Aji Amarillo (the pepper of Peru!)
> Black Habanero (larger and hotter than regular habanero, with a dark born to black color)
> ...



Where did you get your seeds?


----------



## kit s (Mar 13, 2020)

gregr said:


> I got a late start, but just just got my seeds in and turned the hot pad up to 85F. Hope to see some germinating peppers shortly ... this year I'm growing:
> 
> Aji Amarillo (the pepper of Peru!)
> Black Habanero (larger and hotter than regular habanero, with a dark born to black color)
> ...


Right now just Thai peppers.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 13, 2020)

This thread got my Pepper Juices going so I did some searching for pepper seeds. 
I found Pepper Joe !






						Pepper Joe's | Hot Pepper Seeds | 300+ Varieties | Same Day Shipping
					

Pepper Joe has the World's hottest pepper seeds: Carolina Reaper, Scorpion, Ghost, Habanero, and 300+ more rare seed varieties. Plus live hot pepper plants, fresh peppers, spicy snacks, hot sauce, spices, and gifts for hot pepper heat lovers. We're pepper fanatics on a mission to grow hotter...




					pepperjoe.com
				




Very cool site ! 
One thing I saw there that I NEED is 









						World's Hottest Pepper Powder Collection
					

Looking for a superhot powder collection to start spicing up your cooking and hot sauces? Get three of Pepper Joe's fiercest pepper powders in one package!




					pepperjoe.com
				




I smoked and dried some peppers of various types. I dried 9 lbs of fresh peppers that reduced to 3 oz ! These packs of powder are 1 full oz. It would take 9 lb of fresh to make these packs! This is a good deal for $20 and I don't have to grow them first !


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 13, 2020)

Tomato Growers Supply Co. has a very large variety of sweet and hot pepper seeds


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2020)

I'll just have to wait and buy some plants . Bells and Jalapeno is my usual . 


tropics said:


> Some mini sweet peppers


I grew " Lunch box reds " couple years ago .  They make great powder .


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 14, 2020)

I dried 1 pound of Habanero that reduced to a few grams of powder. 
I use it 1/8 tsp at a time.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 14, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Tomato Growers Supply Co. has a very large variety of sweet and hot pepper seeds



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2020)

I purchase my bell peppers from a local greenhouse.  She usually has Habanero and sometimes unique peppers so I get them, too.
Local college has a horticulture club plant sale in early May.  I shop there too. Selection really varies from year to year.  Very careful with my purchases as they tend to be infested with aphids.

Here is what I started at home 
Jalapeno Gigantia 
Korean Lady Choi
Korean Gochujang King
Thai Chili
Thai Garden Bird
Cherry Bomb (my wife got this from a store last year and I chanced a risk the seeds will produce a viable crop)

Next year I want Scotch Bonnet.  Don't know If I can start them early enough to produce a crop.
Appreciate the link 
W
 Will Squared

Haven't checked your source 

 poacherjoe

I get a lot of my Asian specialty seed from Kitizawa Seed


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 24, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> I get a lot of my Asian specialty seed from Kitizawa Seed




Wow !

What a source !


----------



## gregr (Apr 1, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> gregor,
> Where the heck do you find all of those?
> That is quite the variety. Impressive.



Some I got from a friend who trades and stockpiles pepper seeds, and the others I ordered from: superhotchiles.com (and the shipped a couple freebees with my order!)


----------



## Torchiare (Apr 5, 2020)

The usual suspects. Hungarian Wax, Jalapeno, Bells, Sweet Italian.
The reason I'm sharing is one I stumbled into last season. I purchased some hot Pepperoncini last season. When they came up, to my surprise, they weren't hot. I looked up sweet pepperoncini. It is a Greek variety. They were delicious on the grill. The family and the guys in the poker club agreed. Creamy texture is how on described it. Really good. I saved the seeds and have about twenty plants this season for my and my son's garden. (Hope they come true to their parent) If you find some don't hesitate to try them and share your opinion. 
Great forum.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 8, 2020)

A mix of chilies and others in my start flat


----------



## smokngun (Apr 26, 2020)

With a knee surgery in Dec, I was unable to do my seed starts in the basement this year, so I am going with local nursery offerings. We went today a picked up a few veggie starts for peppers I got,
Jalapeno
Serrano
And a new one for me, Devil's Tongue
Also doing a very popular one from last year Sugar Rush Peach. A sweet, citrusy flavor with a good amount of heat supposedly around 100k shu.


----------



## Cj7851 (May 28, 2020)

This will be my first garden this year hoping it goes well.  I've got habanero, cayenne, Hungarian wax and some red bell.


----------



## Will Squared (May 28, 2020)

I have Pablano, Jalapeno, Habanero, Scotch Bonnet, and Red Bell.


----------

